# Ubering in a Hummer!



## 12692

Just wanted to post a quick video to share my thoughts on driving an MPG unfriendly vehicle, and show you what Im driving.


----------



## Nate Sullivan

Doing Uber in a Hummer has got to be the dumbest this I have seen in awhile. Not trying to troll you or anything, but how are you making money after expenses? You have to be bored and doing this as a hobby or you are working in promotions for Uber. What a waste of time, money, and a vehicle.


----------



## limepro

I hope he is making a ton on ad revenue for his videos.


----------



## 12692

Nate Sullivan said:


> Doing Uber in a Hummer has got to be the dumbest this I have seen in awhile. Not trying to troll you or anything, but how are you making money after expenses? You have to be bored and doing this as a hobby or you are working in promotions for Uber. What a waste of time, money, and a vehicle.


The profit margin isn't as great as if I had a Prius or something like that, but Im using what I have and there's enough to make a little bit of extra money so far


----------



## 12692

limepro said:


> I hope he is making a ton on ad revenue for his videos.


 LOL yeah I wish  if I make enough on YouTube to take my wife out for dinner and a movie once a month, I'm doing good on YouTube and consider it a win lol.


----------



## Kalee

Uber propaganda. This guy obviously is in cahoots with Uber. 

What a sickening display of an obviously very narcissistic person. "Look at me". "look at my whole house". "look at my back yard". "look at my office". "look at each of my vehicles". 
How is any of that relevant to driving Uber? 
Answer: It isn't. 

Man, this guy is whacked and very sad. Easy to see that his wife is the one that carries the weight in that house. She must be very embarrassed by him.


----------



## 12692

Kalee said:


> Uber propaganda. This guy obviously is in cahoots with Uber.
> 
> What a sickening display of an obviously very narcissistic person. "Look at me". "look at my whole house". "look at my back yard". "look at my office". "look at each of my vehicles".
> How is any of that relevant to driving Uber?
> Answer: It isn't.
> 
> Man, this guy is whacked and very sad. Easy to see that his wife is the one that carries the weight in that house. She must be very embarrassed by him.


Wish I was in "cahoots" with Uber then maybe Id get nice long rides lol

I've been making YouTube videos since 2008 in my house all the time some people enjoy seeing where people actually live work and play.

Thanks for your comment


----------



## zMann

MrHollick said:


> The profit margin isn't as great as if I had a Prius or something like that, but Im using what I have and there's enough to make a little bit of extra money so far


Freeway rides only:)


----------



## 12692

zMann said:


> Freeway rides only:)


Oh yes! Where do I sign up for that??


----------



## zMann

MrHollick said:


> Oh yes! Where do I sign up for that??


In some cities like "Orlando,FL" Uber has a platform called (Highway), I don't know if it's available in your area.


----------



## Fauxknight

Indianapolis is at $.80/mile, just your gas doesn't leave much room for profit, yet alone maintenance and depreciation.

Are you at least Select for having the leather, I just don't see it working as an X alone?


----------



## uberXdriver

love the video and love that you enjoy what you do! negative ppl stay away!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I'd love to uber in a chevy caprice. If only uber would allow it.


----------



## Simon

Hooly shit WHAT AN ASSHOLE.


----------



## TimFromMA

Makes my Tundra seem reasonable.


----------



## Huberis

MrHollick said:


> Just wanted to post a quick video to share my thoughts on driving an MPG unfriendly vehicle, and show you what Im driving.


I was loving this until the end, where you mention the kickback code and Uberman......... It took you two videos to make the transition to shill. Good grief. These videos should be in the paid advertisement section.

I am the only one who sees shades of a ponzi in this? This is not cool. You have done real work behind the wheel of that hummer to suggest it works in any kind of meaningful way. None. This is completely unethical. Where is the moderator?


----------



## ReviTULize

You may be ok if it's Select rated


----------



## limepro

I couldn't imagine needing that much attention in my life that I feel the need to document my life.


----------



## Sweet Ping

limepro said:


> I couldn't imagine needing that much attention in my life that I feel the need to document my life.


Some people make boring reality tv out of their daily lives,
whoring out their kids and wives to youtube and after a few years they hit a million subscribers mark.
That's a shit load of youtube money.


----------



## limepro

Sweet Ping said:


> Some people make boring reality tv out of their daily lives,
> whoring out their kids and wives to youtube and after a few years they hit a million subscribers mark.
> That's a shit load of youtube money.


I don't care about the money, my privacy is worth more.


----------



## Teksaz

This reeks of Brian, Randy, and Harry. YouTube sensations, signing big money contracts, now selling courses of their tips, tricks, and experiences at a $100 a pop, to our dumb asses that couldn't possibly do this without their knowledge and YouTube presence. lol


----------



## Huberis

He doesn't need to make a penny driving that Hummer thanks to the referral code. Uber and lyft both pay far better for referrals than they do drivers per mile.

http://fusion.net/story/36462/lyft-brand-ambassadors-made-bank/

http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/virtues-ubers-operation-slog

What he is doing is falling into a similar category of behavior. He doesn't need to make a dime on his Uber-Humjob, it simply needs to attract attention. What I guy with an expensive convertible and a Hummer? He's out there making money with that big gas guzzla'? It's worth his time??? The entire first video was nothing but a string of hot air suggesting its best to sign up (now with his code), think less and smile, smile, smile.


----------



## Huberis

Am I the only one, and a taxi driver at that, who feels his videos should be in the paid sponsors section? How many people are quietly following this forum trying to make up their mind as to whether or not they should drive rideshare or not? Should this guy be using this thread to target those people and make profit off it?

That doesn't seem helpful. It seems to be counter to what I have noticed, from those who clearly seem to proclaim driving UberX is completely worthwhile.

Is this forum for shills? I can't think of a word to describe it. I can't see any reason to assume this guy is being genuine, he doesn't need to be.


----------



## Huberis

I'd like to have a moderator look at this guy's video and see if it shouldn't be in the paid sponsor section for the reason of his referral code. How does one get their attention?


----------



## Sweet Ping

Huberis said:


> I'd like to have a moderator look at this guy's video and see if it shouldn't be in the paid sponsor section for the reason of his referral code. How does one get their attention?


Fart


----------



## Huberis

Sweet Ping said:


> Fart


Shouldn't be a problem then.


----------



## Huberis

If you go to the Youtube page and watch it, the video shares a link for Uberman's Youtube channel. This is just a way to make a buck without risking your own neck. Not cool. Not ok.


----------



## 12692

Huberis said:


> He doesn't need to make a penny driving that Hummer thanks to the referral code. Uber and lyft both pay far better for referrals than they do drivers per mile.
> 
> http://fusion.net/story/36462/lyft-brand-ambassadors-made-bank/
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/virtues-ubers-operation-slog
> 
> What he is doing is falling into a similar category of behavior. He doesn't need to make a dime on his Uber-Humjob, it simply needs to attract attention. What I guy with an expensive convertible and a Hummer? He's out there making money with that big gas guzzla'? It's worth his time??? The entire first video was nothing but a string of hot air suggesting its best to sign up (now with his code), think less and smile, smile, smile.


Well no one has ever used my code yet, would be fantastic if they did. I'm not sure why your so bitter about people making videos and posting their codes.

For one it will not only benefit them it will benefit the new driver or rider!

I wish I had found someone's code when I started that would have been awesome!!,

Also if new riders can get $20 off their first ride what is wrong with that?

Every driver out there should be posting their codes wherever they can all that does is help them and whoever uses it.

I think you need to not hate the player but hate the game as the saying goes.

You have a nice day Huberis, I'm not sure why you are such a negative person maybe someone did something very bad to you, but if you try to find the good in people and positives in the very situation you will be a much happier person.


----------



## 12692

Teksaz said:


> This reeks of Brian, Randy, and Harry. YouTube sensations, signing big money contracts, now selling courses of their tips, tricks, and experiences at a $100 a pop, to our dumb asses that couldn't possibly do this without their knowledge and YouTube presence. lol


Wow putting me in this same group as those guys is quite an honor! When I started I watched their videos and they had lots of great information for us newbies, I found them extremely encouraging and helpful! I've not paid for any info though as its all seems pretty much common sense.

Still those guys are putting out videos that are very helpful and POSITIVE and that deserves respect if you ask me.


----------



## 12692

Fauxknight said:


> Indianapolis is at $.80/mile, just your gas doesn't leave much room for profit, yet alone maintenance and depreciation.
> 
> Are you at least Select for having the leather, I just don't see it working as an X alone?


Yes Fauxknight I drive X and Select. Select rides are $2.10/mile so those are really great!


----------



## Fauxknight

MrHollick said:


> When I started I watched their videos and they had lots of great information for us newbies


Not sure what videos you're talking about, couldn't be Randy's if they had any useful info in them.


----------



## cybertec69

My short answer to this thread = ******ED.


----------



## Huberis

MrHollick said:


> Well no one has ever used my code yet, would be fantastic if they did. I'm not sure why your so bitter about people making videos and posting their codes.
> 
> For one it will not only benefit them it will benefit the new driver or rider!
> 
> I wish I had found someone's code when I started that would have been awesome!!,
> 
> Also if new riders can get $20 off their first ride what is wrong with that?
> 
> Every driver out there should be posting their codes wherever they can all that does is help them and whoever uses it.
> 
> I think you need to not hate the player but hate the game as the saying goes.
> 
> You have a nice day Huberis, I'm not sure why you are such a negative person maybe someone did something very bad to you, but if you try to find the good in people and positives in the very situation you will be a much happier person.[/QUOTE
> 
> This is meant to be a forum, not a market place or an opportunity to make a buck. Second, you haven't done any real work as a driver. It means nothing.


----------



## Beur

Huberis said:


> Am I the only one, and a taxi driver at that, who feels his videos should be in the paid sponsors section? How many people are quietly following this forum trying to make up their mind as to whether or not they should drive rideshare or not? Should this guy be using this thread to target those people and make profit off it?
> 
> That doesn't seem helpful. It seems to be counter to what I have noticed, from those who clearly seem to proclaim driving UberX is completely worthwhile.
> 
> Is this forum for shills? I can't think of a word to describe it. I can't see any reason to assume this guy is being genuine, he doesn't need to be.


Why so angry Huberis? I don't understand why you're laying on the floor kicking and screaming like a 4-year-old because of this video? Temper tantrum anyone?


----------



## 12692

Huberis said:


> This is meant to be a forum, not a market place or an opportunity to make a buck. Second, you haven't done any real work as a driver. It means nothing.


Well as amusing as some of your posts are due to your negativity and lack of civility I am left no choice to ignore you moving forward.

I hope what ever happened to make you this way can be fixed by a professional some day. Best of luck in your pursuits!


----------



## limepro

MrHollick said:


> Well as amusing as some of your posts are due to your negativity and lack of civility I am left no choice to ignore you moving forward.
> 
> I hope what ever happened to make you this way can be fixed by a professional some day. Best of luck in your pursuits!


He is a taxi driver and sees all of us as the enemy.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

limepro said:


> He is a taxi driver and sees all of us as the enemy.


I'm a taxi driver and I don't see you as the enemy. I do feel sorry for you being misled and mistreated by Uber, but I know you'll wise up eventually.


----------



## limepro

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm a taxi driver and I don't see you as the enemy. I do feel sorry for you being misled and mistreated by Uber, but I know you'll wise up eventually.


You have always been nice on here though, that is the difference he is only on here to bash uber drivers and uber. There are a few great posters on here that drive like 20yrs, Boston and yourself.


----------



## AintWorthIt

What a joke. This guy is clueless. Even on select running a shitty vehicle like that is pointless. Poor reliability and gas mileage , let me make a video on YouTube about it.


----------



## Huberis

For the record, I do not hate Uber drivers. I don't particularly like Uber Policies. If any Uber driver is on here who needed advice dealing with difficult or abusive passengers, I try to give helpful advice. I am not on here to bash Uber drivers. We are all just drivers and no one is getting rich driving either Uber or Taxi. 

I must admit, for some reason those videos really pushed my buttons. I should not have commented on them I suppose. They struck me as devoid of any kind of relevant content. Here was a guy who has exactly zero experience driving livery and now he is making videos promoting how fantastic it is, how you can do it to if you just remain positive, look I do it in my Hummer........ Oh by the way here is my referral code. 

I take offense to that. I must admit, I did not express it in a helpful way, but I do find it offensive. For one, I do not think it is good form for someone to slip a promotional video for profit onto such a forum, That rubs me the wrong way. Secondly, There is no real evidence this man is any kind of a driver what so ever. He has zero insight, he doesn't seem to need to drive rideshare.

This struck me as a guy who isn't so much starting off being a driver as a referral business. He can afford to do a few victory laps in his Hummer with the app on, but by my estimation, this person wants the referral money. In short order, he will be claiming how great the money is driving Uber, but his money will (at some point ) be coming in from those referrals........... Those drivers will only be additions to an already saturated market of drivers.

Anyone who owns two cars like that doesn't need to drive, but sit in front of a video camera, talk about how great something is....... He stands to make a lot of money off that perhaps.

I find it offensive. If he actually drove for a good while, I wouldn't care - he would have had something to say. I don't have a problem with Uberman's videos. I think they are fine, but I don't believe they should be posted here.

In my opinion, there are enough people already trying to make a buck off the backs of Uber drivers or people thinking about trying it. The referral code pushes my buttons: it strikes me as the kind of trick a drug dealer would pull on someone to get them hooked on smack. It seems to really push my buttons for that reason.

I did lose my composure with Mr. Hollick, I'm going to guess he isn't going to lose sleep tonight and will no doubt use it to his favor, so no point in me losing sleep either.

If you are a driver for Uber, please explain to me how this specific kind of referral system is good for Joe driver, who simply wants to go out there and pay his or her bills by driving rideshare. It doesn't add up. For that reason, I don't feel I am out there bashing Uber drivers. Two weekends does not an Uber driver make.


----------



## Sweet Ping

Huberis said:


> For the record, I do not hate Uber drivers. I don't particularly like Uber Policies. If any Uber driver is on here who needed advice dealing with difficult or abusive passengers, I try to give helpful advice. I am not on here to bash Uber drivers. We are all just drivers and no one is getting rich driving either Uber or Taxi.
> 
> I must admit, for some reason those videos really pushed my buttons. I should not have commented on them I suppose. They struck me as devoid of any kind of relevant content. Here was a guy who has exactly zero experience driving livery and now he is making videos promoting how fantastic it is, how you can do it to if you just remain positive, look I do it in my Hummer........ Oh by the way here is my referral code.
> 
> I take offense to that. I must admit, I did not express it in a helpful way, but I do find it offensive. For one, I do not think it is good form for someone to slip a promotional video for profit onto such a forum, That rubs me the wrong way. Secondly, There is no real evidence this man is any kind of a driver what so ever. He has zero insight, he doesn't seem to need to drive rideshare.
> 
> This struck me as a guy who isn't so much starting off being a driver as a referral business. He can afford to do a few victory laps in his Hummer with the app on, but by my estimation, this person wants the referral money. In short order, he will be claiming how great the money is driving Uber, but his money will (at some point ) be coming in from those referrals........... Those drivers will only be additions to an already saturated market of drivers.
> 
> Anyone who owns two cars like that doesn't need to drive, but sit in front of a video camera, talk about how great something is....... He stands to make a lot of money off that perhaps.
> 
> I find it offensive. If he actually drove for a good while, I wouldn't care - he would have had something to say. I don't have a problem with Uberman's videos. I think they are fine, but I don't believe they should be posted here.
> 
> In my opinion, there are enough people already trying to make a buck off the backs of Uber drivers or people thinking about trying it. The referral code pushes my buttons: it strikes me as the kind of trick a drug dealer would pull on someone to get them hooked on smack. It seems to really push my buttons for that reason.
> 
> I did lose my composure with Mr. Hollick, I'm going to guess he isn't going to lose sleep tonight and will no doubt use it to his favor, so no point in me losing sleep either.
> 
> If you are a driver for Uber, please explain to me how this specific kind of referral system is good for Joe driver, who simply wants to go out there and pay his or her bills by driving rideshare. It doesn't add up. For that reason, I don't feel I am out there bashing Uber drivers. Two weekends does not an Uber driver make.


Beside of all good points you made here is the one, the most dangerous:
some guy or girl will take that code and get an email from uber with Santander lease offer, without knowing anything about uber.
Then they get that car and won't be able to maintain their rating and get fired.
Or they won't be able to put in 60 hours a week to make any money after that lease payment and go to school like they could, waiting tables.
**** that mr.alcoholik!


----------



## Huberis

Sweet Ping said:


> Beside of all good points you made here is the one, the most dangerous:
> some guy or girl will take that code and get an email from uber with Santander lease offer, without knowing anything about uber.
> Then they get that car and won't be able to maintain their rating and get fired.
> Or they won't be able to put in 60 hours a week to make any money after that lease payment and go to school like they could, waiting tables.
> **** that mr.alcoholik!


I couldn't agree with you more. That isn't ethical. I wouldn't be surprised if their weren't a decent handful of people out there working those codes in a way that they were making far more money than a typical Uber driver/mile, in an ever diluted market. Once again, it would be the drivers taking all the risk.

Not cool, I would be going apoplectic if I drove for Uber and witnessed that.


----------



## Sweet Ping

Before giving my referral code to any potential driver, i would make them read every post on this website and see how realistic their views on this businesd are.


----------



## cybertec69

Huberis said:


> For the record, I do not hate Uber drivers. I don't particularly like Uber Policies. If any Uber driver is on here who needed advice dealing with difficult or abusive passengers, I try to give helpful advice. I am not on here to bash Uber drivers. We are all just drivers and no one is getting rich driving either Uber or Taxi.
> 
> I must admit, for some reason those videos really pushed my buttons. I should not have commented on them I suppose. They struck me as devoid of any kind of relevant content. Here was a guy who has exactly zero experience driving livery and now he is making videos promoting how fantastic it is, how you can do it to if you just remain positive, look I do it in my Hummer........ Oh by the way here is my referral code.
> 
> I take offense to that. I must admit, I did not express it in a helpful way, but I do find it offensive. For one, I do not think it is good form for someone to slip a promotional video for profit onto such a forum, That rubs me the wrong way. Secondly, There is no real evidence this man is any kind of a driver what so ever. He has zero insight, he doesn't seem to need to drive rideshare.
> 
> This struck me as a guy who isn't so much starting off being a driver as a referral business. He can afford to do a few victory laps in his Hummer with the app on, but by my estimation, this person wants the referral money. In short order, he will be claiming how great the money is driving Uber, but his money will (at some point ) be coming in from those referrals........... Those drivers will only be additions to an already saturated market of drivers.
> 
> Anyone who owns two cars like that doesn't need to drive, but sit in front of a video camera, talk about how great something is....... He stands to make a lot of money off that perhaps.
> 
> I find it offensive. If he actually drove for a good while, I wouldn't care - he would have had something to say. I don't have a problem with Uberman's videos. I think they are fine, but I don't believe they should be posted here.
> 
> In my opinion, there are enough people already trying to make a buck off the backs of Uber drivers or people thinking about trying it. The referral code pushes my buttons: it strikes me as the kind of trick a drug dealer would pull on someone to get them hooked on smack. It seems to really push my buttons for that reason.
> 
> I did lose my composure with Mr. Hollick, I'm going to guess he isn't going to lose sleep tonight and will no doubt use it to his favor, so no point in me losing sleep either.
> 
> If you are a driver for Uber, please explain to me how this specific kind of referral system is good for Joe driver, who simply wants to go out there and pay his or her bills by driving rideshare. It doesn't add up. For that reason, I don't feel I am out there bashing Uber drivers. Two weekends does not an Uber driver make.


Don't stress yourself, the guy is just ******ed, there are hundreds of millions of those wandering this planet, unfortunately.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Hollick is just being a little entrepreneurial (by posting referral codes) - there is nothing wrong with that. I can't understand why some folks are so pissed.

I commend Hollick for his professionalism in dealing with the negativity on this forum, not letting his emotions get the better of him, and would advise him to view Randy's last post to decide whether it is worth continuing on this forum or not.

If people feel he is "misguiding" some folks into enticing them to drive for Uber, I disagree and disagree strongly. There is nothing wrong in Ubering with a gas saving car as a part time gig - as long as you have another main source of income and using this part time, and he's obviously not recommending you buy a Hummer.

If you're angry with him for posting his referral code, that's crazy, well, then you should be angry with quite a lot of other people as well, be angry with cigarette makers for the number of deaths their products cause, be angry with Apple for selling a phone for 600 that costs less than 100 to make, damn, be angry with Obama for inviting more illegals to cross over, be angry with the Fed for the lopsided economic recovery where the 1% have gotten richer than ever, while the middle class has gotten nowhere and retirees even worse hit with near 0% interest rates on their savings, be angry with Saudi Arabia for flooding the market with oil to force prices to crash thus destroying US shale producers in order to be able to massively raise prices again in the future,....gosh, can't believe I've ranted so long! Gotta stop!!


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Sweet Ping said:


> Before giving my referral code to any potential driver, i would make them read every post on this website and see how realistic their views on this businesd are.


they should be able to figure that out on their own, if potential drivers have no skills to do basic math, then you can't really fix stupid .


----------



## Huberis

cybertec69 said:


> Don't stress yourself, the guy is just ******ed, there are hundreds of millions of those wandering this planet, unfortunately.


He might believe his material wealth holds a good deal of authority. He may be right, in my mind, his videos seem on a path to suggest that there are no consequences to signing up for rideshare, don't think, be positive. The videos seem well geared toward luring in impulsive people who are on the cusp, and looking for a reason not to be bothered with the details of what it means to be driving livery. So, the video offers up a wealthy guy, with material wealth, who says "Works for me!" He hasn't worked.

The videos are inane, with luck, he might hook up with the Prancercise woman if he hasn't already and take it to the next level.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Sweet Ping said:


> Beside of all good points you made here is the one, the most dangerous:
> some guy or girl will take that code and get an email from uber with Santander lease offer, without knowing anything about uber.
> Then they get that car and won't be able to maintain their rating and get fired.
> Or they won't be able to put in 60 hours a week to make any money after that lease payment and go to school like they could, waiting tables.
> **** that mr.alcoholik!


if they were moronic enough to take the code and go to Santander and pick up a car, why bother? It would imply they basically have no common sense whatsoever, and even if you brought them to their senses in time, they would still go out and do something stupid and lose elsewhere.

Let Nature takes it's own course and let them go bankrupt if that need to be.

I'll give an example. I had a neighbor once who would ride recklessly on his motorbike, scaring the shit out of his mom and dad. finally, they put him in his senses and he got rid of his bike. parents were then massively relieved he then wouldn't kill himslef on his bike. but then guess what? he went hiking on high altitude without enough protective gear, without caring to check the forecast, with no sat phone, and was dead by the time he was found. people who are basically stupid - if you save them one way, they still go screw themselves up another, so don't bother.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Huberis said:


> If you are a driver for Uber, please explain to me how this specific kind of referral system is good for Joe driver, who simply wants to go out there and pay his or her bills by driving rideshare. It doesn't add up. For that reason, I don't feel I am out there bashing Uber drivers. Two weekends does not an Uber driver make.


how is this referral sysytem good for Joe driver?

tell me instead how it's bad.

Let's say Joe driver-

has a USED gas-saving Prius, AND

picks up a few passengers on his way to and back from work and makes some money that way
or is a college kid and studies for a few hours a day in his car instead of library in between pings - thus using his downtime PRODUCTIVELY

NOW, if some idiot goes to buy a brand new luxury car from Santander thinking he's gonna make 90,000 a year and easily pay it off, then as i said in above posts, he is basically an idiot and try as you might, you cannot fix stupid.

Point is - as long you are doing Uber as a part time gig - use a gas saving car - and spend the downtime that you have in between pings productively (study, or learn somethins useful via your tablet, instead of wasting time watching porn or binging on netflix) then tell me how it's bad for you???


----------



## Huberis

Jeremy Joe said:


> if they were moronic enough to take the code and go to Santander and pick up a car, why bother? It would imply they basically have no common sense whatsoever, and even if you brought them to their senses in time, they would still go out and do something stupid and lose elsewhere.
> 
> Let Nature takes it's own course and let them go bankrupt if that need to be.
> 
> I'll give an example. I had a neighbor once who would ride recklessly on his motorbike, scaring the shit out of his mom and dad. finally, they put him in his senses and he got rid of his bike. parents were then massively relieved he then wouldn't kill himslef on his bike. but then guess what? he went hiking on high altitude without enough protective gear, with caring to check the forecast, with no sat phone, and was dead by the time he was found. people who are basically stupid - if you save them one way, they still go screw themselves up another, so don't bother.


That is a piss poor attitude and kind of defeats the purpose of the forum doesn't it? It is supposed to be about creating a forum where people become more tuned in to reality, what is real. The idea is that by following this forum, you leave it more informed and better able to protect yourself.

This is a forum and not a marketplace. It is best not to let those two activities enmesh if you can avoid it. It creates confusion.

The Santander issue is not that simple, and as a lender, there is without question an added responsibility. Lenders are expected to asses the ability of a borrower to pay back the loan. That is after all why these people aren't able to get a normal car loan, they have already demonstrated they are a poor risk.

This guy strikes me as a wealthy dude with a gas guzzling relic in his garage. Now he has a way to make a buck with it. That is to ape being an Uber driver. He may not be making any money yet through his videos, but he will.

He stands to make all kind of money off referrals while doing nothing more than diluting the markets of hard working drivers. I suppose this pushed my personal buttons so strongly because, really that is all Travis does if you think about it.


----------



## Huberis

Jeremy Joe said:


> how is this referral sysytem good for Joe driver?
> 
> tell me instead how it's bad.
> 
> Let's say Joe driver-
> 
> has a USED gas-saving Prius, AND
> 
> picks up a few passengers on his way to and back from work and makes some money that way
> or is a college kid and studies for a few hours a day in his car instead of library in between pings - thus using his downtime PRODUCTIVELY
> 
> NOW, if some idiot goes to buy a brand new luxury car from Santander thinking he's gonna make 90,000 a year and easily pay it off, then as i said in above posts, he is basically an idiot and try as you might, you cannot fix stupid.
> 
> Point is - as long you are doing Uber as a part time gig - use a gas saving car - and spend the downtime that you have in between pings productively (study, or learn somethins useful via your tablet, instead of wasting time watching porn or binging on netflix) then tell me how it's bad for you???


It is bad for those people who would like to do it for a living. Without question the system will ensure that it could only be a part time job at best. It isn't good for the economy.

It used to be taxi driving was something that a low income person could do to make a decent living out of. Now, you will see rideshare become something a person with a lot of material wealth does when they get a little overextended on bills.

The referral system is bad for the reason that it affords Travis another opportunity to defy reasonable limits. Limits protect drivers. The referral system encourages Travis to treat them as disposable.


----------



## Huberis

Jeremy Joe How's this: He shouldn't be able to saturate a market with drivers if he doesn't drive in that market himself. Just for starters.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Huberis said:


> It is bad for those people who would like to do it for a living. Without question the system will ensure that it could only be a part time job at best. It isn't good for the economy.
> 
> It used to be taxi driving was something that a low income person could do to make a decent living out of. Now, you will see rideshare become something a person with a lot of material wealth does when they get a little overextended on bills.


first, nobody ever recommended ubering for a living - it's as unexpected as working at McDonald's your whole life. these kind of gigs are meant as transitionary type of jobs - NOT full time careers, and i feel sorry for the folks who don't get it.

second, why is it bad for the economy, all said and done? it of course has the potential to destroy the livelihoods of taxi drivers, but then from a macro-economic perspective their loss of income will be offset by passengers spending the dollars, that they save on cab fares, on buying other stuff. saying it's bad for the economy is as misguiding as Obama saying amnesty for illegals is good for the economy because of all the taxes they're gonna start paying, conveniently forgetting to mention the taxpayer burden of all the Gov't handouts they receive. nothing personal against Obama, just giving an example, if it matters.

and plus, this Uber thing is not something that has happened overnight. Cab drivers have been aware of this ridesharing revolution happening for well over a year and a half at least, and should spend their time retraining for another useful job skill in the meanwhile. It's just the circle of life - innovate or perish.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Huberis said:


> Jeremy Joe How's this: He shouldn't be able to saturate a market with drivers if he doesn't drive in that market himself. Just for starters.


it's just free market forces of demand and supply. he isn't doing anything illegal.

just as when Walmart opens a new store in a new neighborhood, dozens of Mom and Pop type stores get driven out of business overnight. That's just how things work in a free market.

or just as when Netflix came around, 1000's of family run video rental stores got driven out of business. it's just life.


----------



## Huberis

I need to go for coffee with a friend. Usury is in fact illegal. The car loan program is illegal. Uber and Travis himself routinely work outside the confines of law and regulation. Mostly, what I am suggesting this guy is doing is unethical.

As far as the whole part time issue. I disagree. We don't value or aren't concerned with the same things perhaps. I don't know that the term applies here perfectly, but Uber is a bit of a Ponzi scheme. 

"just as when Walmart opens a new store in a new neighborhood, dozens of Mom and Pop type stores get driven out of business overnight. That's just how things work in a free market."

- I don't shop at Wallmart.

"That's just how things work in a free market." I don't buy that. That passivity is not in anyone's best interest other than those with great fortunes to protect.


----------



## Jeremy Joe

Huberis said:


> - I don't shop at Wallmart.
> 
> "That's just how things work in a free market." I don't buy that. That passivity is not in anyone's best interest other than those with great fortunes to protect.


Two things:

1) IF you don't shop at Walmart, you are missing big on savings. Prices there are 20% cheaper than other comparable supermarkets, unless you shop at a wholesale club like Costco.

2) You say "That passivity is not in anyone's best interest other than those with great fortunes to protect."

This is in fact in everyone's best interests, because this free market / capitalism, is what has made the US the richest large country on Earth - and as a direct result of this, even the poorest of the poor people in this country - have a quality of life higher than comparable folks in developing nations - like free emergency room care, expanded Medicaid, food stamps, subsidized Obamacare for the poor, Obamaphone, housing assistance, free school lunches for their kids, etcetera.

Agreed the main benefits of capitalism accrue to the one percenters, but the benefits that the poor also enjoy over here in the USA, compared to other countries where the free market is not at play - like say, China - cannot be overlooked.


----------



## 12692

Jeremy Joe said:


> If people feel he is "misguiding" some folks into enticing them to drive for Uber, I disagree and disagree strongly. There is nothing wrong in Ubering with a gas saving car as a part time gig - as long as you have another main source of income and using this part time, and he's obviously not recommending you buy a Hummer.
> 
> If you're angry with him for posting his referral code, that's crazy, well, then you should be angry with quite a lot of other people as well,


I wish I would have had someone's code when I signed up, I would have a little extra free money! I don't care if people use my code or their friends code or a code they just came across on the interent. The point is it is a bonus that all involved can benefit from, so why not use it and pass it around?

And NO I would NEVER suggest anyone buy a Hummer or finance a vehicle with any expectations of earning 90k that's just crazy. I drive it because that is all I have to work with, and it works for me for now. Would I rather have a Prius oh heck yeah!


----------



## Huberis

Jeremy Joe said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) IF you don't shop at Walmart, you are missing big on savings. Prices there are 20% cheaper than other comparable supermarkets, unless you shop at a wholesale club like Costco.
> 
> 2) You say "That passivity is not in anyone's best interest other than those with great fortunes to protect."
> 
> This is in fact in everyone's best interests, because this free market / capitalism, is what has made the US the richest large country on Earth - and as a direct result of this, even the poorest of the poor people in this country - have a quality of life higher than comparable folks in developing nations - like free emergency room care, expanded Medicaid, food stamps, subsidized Obamacare for the poor, Obamaphone, housing assistance, free school lunches for their kids, etcetera.
> 
> Agreed the main benefits of capitalism accrue to the one percenters, but the benefits that the poor also enjoy over here in the USA, compared to other countries where the free market is not at play - like say, China - cannot be overlooked.


Uber driver- relations do not represent some sort of natural expression of a free market. I would argue they are far more analogous of what a worker might be expected to experience in the third world.

I do fine shopping where I do. One concept employed by Wallmart was that of the loss leader. Do you remember the $5 dollar 5 gallon bucket of pickles? They demanded one of the big pickle producers to provide them with a giant jar of pickles they would sell at $5 a pop. The pickler was in a pickle. They would lose money on the deal, but if they didn't comply with Wallmart, Walmart threatened to take all their business elsewhere.

The idea behind the loss leader is that these people would come in, see a screaming deal, grab it whether they needed it or not and then that would spark the shopping spree purchasing things you never needed, much of it junk. That was quite awhile ago. They took a lot of heat for that. That kind of behavior is not healthy for anyone. Uber employs comparable tactics.


----------



## Fauxknight

Jeremy Joe said:


> 1) IF you don't shop at Walmart, you are missing big on savings. Prices there are 20% cheaper than other comparable supermarkets, unless you shop at a wholesale club like Costco.


I disagree, they have a few items worth buying, but for the most part you either buy the discount brand there (some of the poorest quality goods sold in the US) or you pay average or above average prices for name brand. I find this to be true across their hardlines, softlines, and groceries. I really did give them an honest go, but I just couldn't figure out how to save money there, some items were cheap but then I'd get reamed on other items, often something very very basic like milk or juice. I believe all the low price hooplah to be nothing more than rumors.

I believe Lyft had/has (past tense since they pulled out of this city) this same thing going for them. All the Lyft users believed it was cheaper, the rates were a couple cents lower after all, but on average they paid more. Lyft had a higher minimum charge, started the meter sooner, and never failed to collect a cancellation fee, after only three minutes rather than five of course. Lyft also had the built in tippng option which generated slightly more tips than Uber. I felt bad for some of the poorer Lyft passengers because they, like Wal-Mart customers, were using the service because they perceived it as cheaper, not because it actually was.


----------



## Huberis

Well said.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Kalee said:


> Uber propaganda. This guy obviously is in cahoots with Uber.
> 
> What a sickening display of an obviously very narcissistic person. "Look at me". "look at my whole house". "look at my back yard". "look at my office". "look at each of my vehicles".
> How is any of that relevant to driving Uber?
> Answer: It isn't.
> 
> Man, this guy is whacked and very sad. Easy to see that his wife is the one that carries the weight in that house. She must be very embarrassed by him.


And now he's one step closer to taking his wife out to a whole dinner becuase you watched his video. His master plan is working, cahoots or not.


----------



## Shine'ola

it clearly states on the home page, DO NOT POST CODES , one word for this guy….DIPSHIT


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

All I hear and see is "womp womp womp debt, debt, debt." Hopefully that big ass house is in some buyers market where big ass houses like that can be had on middle class earnings.

And don't worry, it's not a real hummer. It's just a tahoe with a hummer-like body.

It really bothers me that the message he's subtly (or not-so-subtly) sending is that you can have all this high-dollar shit on uber earnings, and you can't -- not for long, anyway.

But randy shear should be taking notes: clean your damn house and take the sheets off the window before posting videos on the net.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

We should all be making our own videos.


----------



## Mark in SD

Man, I am barely making $280/day after expenses driving a VW Jetta. This thing should definitely be Uber Select for the extra money per mile.


----------



## Uber-Doober

limepro said:


> I hope he is making a ton on ad revenue for his videos.


^^^
Inherited money.... just like me. 
But should have used some of it on a face lift and a nose job. 
Should have bought some Gloria Swanson frames for his glasses cuz they don't fit his face shape. 
Hopes he makes mega tips.


----------



## limepro

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Inherited money.... just like me.
> But should have used some of it on a face lift and a nose job.
> Should have bought some Gloria Swanson frames for his glasses cuz they don't fit his face shape.
> Hopes he makes mega tips.


I refuse to take money or anything else from my family. They offered to buy me a house and pay all my bills if I would move my family closer but I won't do it. Just a few months ago they offered me a large sum for the same that I turned down, I love my family but want nothing from them.


----------



## Uber-Doober

limepro said:


> I refuse to take money or anything else from my family. They offered to buy me a house and pay all my bills if I would move my family closer but I won't do it. Just a few months ago they offered me a large sum for the same that I turned down, I love my family but want nothing from them.


^^^
Well... my parents have been gone for like 26 years, so they bought my house posthumously.


----------



## limepro

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well... my parents have been gone for like 26 years, so they bought my house posthumously.


Yeah that can't be helped but I may do what my fathers family did and donate all land to the town for a good cause.


----------



## suewho

Huberis said:


> He might believe his material wealth holds a good deal of authority. He may be right, in my mind, his videos seem on a path to suggest that there are no consequences to signing up for rideshare, don't think, be positive. The videos seem well geared toward luring in impulsive people who are on the cusp, and looking for a reason not to be bothered with the details of what it means to be driving livery. So, the video offers up a wealthy guy, with material wealth, who says "Works for me!" He hasn't worked.
> 
> The videos are inane, with luck, he might hook up with the Prancercise woman if he hasn't already and take it to the next level.


omg, prancercise is really popular here!


----------



## Huberis

suewho said:


> omg, prancercise is really popular here!


Of course.


----------



## Mark in SD

My family is of Irish decent. All we inherited was a good sense of humor, a propensity for hard work, and hard drinking.
Hardly a legacy to build on, but hell, we are all here on the temporary plan.
Why not wait it out and see what happens? 
Humor is where you find it. Have a good time when you can.


----------



## Sydney Uber

DrJeecheroo said:


> I'd love to uber in a chevy caprice. If only uber would allow it.


Good Aussie Car that! American muscle sure, but designed and put together by the folk at Fisherman's Bend South Port Melbourne. So sad, it also houses GM's global V6 engine plant opened in 2003. All is being shut down by 2018.

Unions had successfully implemented productivity restrictions which ensured huge overtime costs. A production line worker at Holden/ GM Australia has a basic starting wage of 65k. But with shift allowances, overtime, 9% Superannuation the true bill to GM was closer to 140k per worker.

In the face of new robotic assembly lines, chinese labour you can buy for a bag of rice a day, these wage pressures finally forced GM's hand to shut it down

Have fun with your Caprice - a favorite weapon of the crazy Arab drifters.


----------



## Sydney Uber

limepro said:


> I refuse to take money or anything else from my family. They offered to buy me a house and pay all my bills if I would move my family closer but I won't do it. Just a few months ago they offered me a large sum for the same that I turned down, I love my family but want nothing from them.


What? Not even some baby-sitting? We have lost the "Village" support network that having cousins and in-laws help out now and again with


----------



## limepro

Sydney Uber said:


> What? Not even some baby-sitting? We have lost the "Village" support network that having cousins and in-laws help out now and again with


I'm not gonna drop my kids off 700 miles away for a baby sitter lol. When we go visit they get to keep the kids as much as they want.


----------



## Sydney Uber

MrHollick said:


> And NO I would NEVER suggest anyone buy a Hummer or finance a vehicle with any expectations of earning 90k that's just crazy.!


Clearly you have been successful in other ventures of your life. Your enlightening walk-thru proved that. The tax loss advantages of running a beast like yours in UBER cannot be over estimated, and would help you offset profits from your other businesses.

But its clear to most here the subtle and not so subtle message you're pitching. After the easy referral fee from those who are easily snowed by the UBER promise and support from its accomplices.

Sing the praises of a free capitalist society I hear you? Taking advantage of those who haven't the english or business skills must be like shooting fish in a barrel.

So Walmart comes along and shuts small shop operators down. That justifies the basest animal behaviour you exhibit, trying to lure unknowing car owners to try a morally bankrupt business model so you collect the bounty.

Man, this job provides an insight into some of life's more interesting behaviours. But to think a fake driver like yourself is using the thin veneer of credibility that YouTube and Uber can provide, to screw people desperate for work just about tops the worst I've seen.

I do hope that Karma catches up on you in some BIG way real soon.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Fishers, IN, a 2,700 sq ft house for $245k (mls 21346411). Not 1/2 million.

Indianapolis does have uber select and black/suv.

Still, though.


----------



## Huberis

JaxBeachDriver How or what he spends his money on doesn't mean much to me. I know of some people with modest homes who spend lots of money on cars, that doesn't mean much. In my mind, relatively speaking - the two cars represent a kind of authority. People with wealth don't waste their time on things that don't pay off.

It is quite possible this guy hasn't made any real money to dat with his videos to date. I'm guessing he would like that to change. What gets my goat is that he seems to be setting himself up to be a kind of actor playing the role of Mr. Uber Hummer. The guy doesn't really need to drive much to prove he is working, in the sense that rideshare is increasingly being perceived as an part time gig anyway.

That Hummer is a relic he has found a way to make money with while it sits in the garage(via Youtube). Once again that money will come at the expense of those who are really out their trying to work hard and make a go of it, by contributing to a flooded market.

That is so offensive. The actual value of his assets, I could care less, it's what they are made to represent. I'm still scratching my head over the first video, if anyone can find me one sentence that has some real meaning that doesn't contain some meaningless cliche, I'd love to read it.


----------



## flashgordonnc

MrHollick said:


> The profit margin isn't as great as if I had a Prius or something like that, but Im using what I have and there's enough to make a little bit of extra money so far


Own and use a Hummer for Ubering? C'mon now. There something not disclosed, rich family, inheritance, etc.


----------



## Huberis

flashgordonnc said:


> Own and use a Hummer for Ubering? C'mon now. There something not disclosed, rich family, inheritance, etc.


"enough to make a little money so far." After two entire, no three entire weekends of Hummering, how would you know?


----------



## Choochie

Mrhollick, nice home, nice cars, so what's missing. I am not mad that you are ingenious enough to maximize uber but, doing so by saying you are making money in a hummer is just disingenuous, or ignorant. Flooding the market, if that even happens, looks bad to those who can't make money, even with a shitbox. So I don't get why you are driving?
Again being entrepreneurial - kudos to you but don't expect many friends here or your local market. Seems facetious that you are out there with a hummer and sets the riders up thinking we make tons of $$.


----------



## Huberis

Choochie said:


> Mrhollick, nice home, nice cars, so what's missing. I am not mad that you are ingenious enough to maximize uber but, doing so by saying you are making money in a hummer is just disingenuous, or ignorant. Flooding the market, if that even happens, looks bad to those who can't make money, even with a shitbox. So I don't get why you are driving?
> Again being entrepreneurial - kudos to you but don't expect many friends here or your local market. Seems facetious that you are out there with a hummer and sets the riders up thinking we make tons of $$.


Tons of money.... how about making any money? I shouldn't say that. What is offensive to me is that I find this to be a kind of mirror to the way Uber relates to it's driver across the board. The bar is set at: you can make this happen, you can be on the road.

This is just my opinion, but I believe there is some merit to it....... Not just anyone should be able to get that code and use it to pimp Uber. That is the case. I'm guessing you don't even need to be a driver at all to do it. Pimping Uber for reward money is its own cottage industry. The people doing engaged in that activity aren't invested in a way that is meaningful to someone who either has driven rideshare for an extended period of time or who would like to see that as a possibility. I believe that is and fair and reasonable conclusion. It doesn't make me a hater....

I would think that it would be far better for these codes and recruiting referrals to be coming from drivers who have been in the system for say a year, who have logger "X" (weak pun) amount of miles. Let those people do the recruiting. That'll never happen. You should also only be able to recruit within your own market and someone you could meet in person if needed. That would allow the driver doing the recruiting to ask herself which is more relevant the two hundred buck gratuity, or yet another driver in my market?

I am an outsider. I am not an Uber driver, but I promise you, I have driven for 15 years and this isn't rocket surgery. It is common sense. Question with an objective mind any program or policy that reduces your value to a disposable commodity.

We are in need of @casualHaberdasher's poetics at this juncture. Is the referral biz its own industry?


----------



## 12692

Choochie said:


> Mrhollick, nice home, nice cars, so what's missing. I am not mad that you are ingenious enough to maximize uber but, doing so by saying you are making money in a hummer is just disingenuous, or ignorant. Flooding the market, if that even happens, looks bad to those who can't make money, even with a shitbox. So I don't get why you are driving?
> Again being entrepreneurial - kudos to you but don't expect many friends here or your local market. Seems facetious that you are out there with a hummer and sets the riders up thinking we make tons of $$.


I'm driving to make a little extra money like everyone else 

The riders LOVE the Hummer!

I'm having a great time, and I think depending on peoples market and vehicle there is plenty of money to be made. I can also understand how it can be frustrating and boring and not so profitable as well at times. But like anything else in life play it smart and stay positive and you will come out on top!


----------



## Huberis

Not everyone is on here to make a little money. That is not a fair assumption.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

MrHollick said:


> Just wanted to post a quick video to share my thoughts on driving an MPG unfriendly vehicle, and show you what Im driving.





MrHollick said:


> Just wanted to post a quick video to share my thoughts on driving an MPG unfriendly vehicle, and show you what Im driving.


Really? If your not looking for attention then i don't know what is.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Kalee said:


> Uber propaganda. This guy obviously is in cahoots with Uber.
> 
> What a sickening display of an obviously very narcissistic person. "Look at me". "look at my whole house". "look at my back yard". "look at my office". "look at each of my vehicles".
> How is any of that relevant to driving Uber?
> Answer: It isn't.
> 
> Man, this guy is whacked and very sad. Easy to see that his wife is the one that carries the weight in that house. She must be very embarrassed by him.


Ok man thats enough. You really need to attack this guy like that? I think your just jealous. But we can agree that hes doing it for attention.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

MrHollick said:


> Wish I was in "cahoots" with Uber then maybe Id get nice long rides lol
> 
> I've been making YouTube videos since 2008 in my house all the time some people enjoy seeing where people actually live work and play.
> 
> Thanks for your comment


Dude don't you see that most people are giving you negative feedback. You actually didn't think people care how you live do you? .


----------



## Kalee

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Ok man thats enough. You really need to attack this guy like that? I think your just jealous. But we can agree that hes doing it for attention.


You're


----------



## Lidman

My Honda civil gets great gas mileage. Unfortunately it's too outdated for uber standards. I'd much rather use a chevy or any car that's designed to endore wear and tear. But im not willing to drop 10 to 20k on a vehicle to appease uber it these ubsurd rates.


----------



## Lidman

Kalee said:


> You're


 Where's the rest of the sentence?


----------



## flashgordonnc

Mr H


MrHollick said:


> I'm driving to make a little extra money like everyone else
> 
> The riders LOVE the Hummer!
> 
> I'm having a great time, and I think depending on peoples market and vehicle there is plenty of money to be made. I can also understand how it can be frustrating and boring and not so profitable as well at times. But like anything else in life play it smart and stay positive and you will come out on top!


Mr Hollick is falling down laughing every time he gets a response from you guys/gals. 
He's jerking your chain and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Choochie

flashgordonnc said:


> Mr H
> 
> Mr Hollick is falling down laughing every time he gets a response from you guys/gals.
> He's jerking your chain and loving every minute of it.


He's a fraud and nobody really cares for real


----------



## Lidman

from post 91

So he confides in you thru Privatemessages. Something like hee hee, look at the all responses im getting. hee hee, OOPs that's the third time I slipped off the chair!! hee heee......


----------



## flashgordonnc

Lidman said:


> from post 91
> 
> So he confides in you thru Privatemessages. Something like hee hee, look at the all responses im getting. hee hee, OOPs that's the third time I slipped off the chair!! hee heee......


Ouch!??


----------



## rtaatl

I'm still trying to figure out how an H3 runs on select...oh that's right, Uber has no idea about vehicles even though it's in the transportation business..oh that's right they're just an app, yet will disapprove your vehicle and deactivate you at a moments notice.


----------



## Lidman

flashgordonnc said:


> Ouch!??


I thought you were going to say it tickled.


----------



## Uber-Doober

limepro said:


> Yeah that can't be helped but I may do what my fathers family did and donate all land to the town for a good cause.


^^^
Well, I still gave you a "Like", but like the politicians always say: "What about our children and grandchildren?". (Like, who cares?) 
Tell you what... if you have any kids, bring them up in a trailer and make them go to school in shoes with holes in them... then after you expire, you can surprise them.


----------



## Raquel

It's clear what this is... this rich pompous scammer is basically just advertising his referral codes, and he figures he can make the video fo viral and get a bunch of people to use his referral code and he can get some free cash on that... I don't believe for a minute the guy actually uber's in a hummer... and by the sounds of it he is UBER X!!! uber x in a hummer??? He loses money on every ride if he actually does that... so hence why I believe the guy is nothing more than a scammer. He is just trolling for the referral bonus... Notice how he posted that video in this forum..and how he mentions that using his referral bonus will net the new driver between $100-$500..knowing full well that is bogus and the only money changing hands is from uber into his pocket...

So he is either 

1) a rich bored entitled guy just driving for fun...
2) a paid uber shill
3) A scammer trolling for referral bonuses..
4) all of the above


----------



## Tritax

I'd pay extra for that!


----------



## Huberis

Raquel said:


> It's clear what this is... this rich pompous scammer is basically just advertising his referral codes, and he figures he can make the video fo viral and get a bunch of people to use his referral code and he can get some free cash on that... I don't believe for a minute the guy actually uber's in a hummer... and by the sounds of it he is UBER X!!! uber x in a hummer??? He loses money on every ride if he actually does that... so hence why I believe the guy is nothing more than a scammer. He is just trolling for the referral bonus... Notice how he posted that video in this forum..and how he mentions that using his referral bonus will net the new driver between $100-$500..knowing full well that is bogus and the only money changing hands is from uber into his pocket...
> 
> So he is either
> 
> 1) a rich bored entitled guy just driving for fun...
> 2) a paid uber shill
> 3) A scammer trolling for referral bonuses..
> 4) all of the above


I just looked at his profile. He hasn't been on here since mid May. He had a video up for a short while about referral codes. " I just learned about referral codes, so I thought I would post this video about how referrals work and even though the post itself doesn't contain a code, well, the video at the end sure does, but I don't mean to disrespect nobody........." Something like that. It was completely duplicitous. He is easy to find on the web, he is into marketing himself anyway he can.

He is Mr PositiveHatersGonnaHateHoolick. Pure torture. His first video was more comical than this, watch it at your own risk.


----------



## Caplan121

I had some passengers talking about how they got picked up in a Ford F-250 for Uber. I have a feeling that if the driver actually crunched the numbers on what he was making versus spending he would realize what a bad idea that is.


----------



## Choochie

Caplan121 said:


> I had some passengers talking about how they got picked up in a Ford F-250 for Uber. I have a feeling that if the driver actually crunched the numbers on what he was making versus spending he would realize what a bad idea that is.


Besides the fact that Uber would never approve of a truck.


----------



## limepro

Choochie said:


> Besides the fact that Uber would never approve of a truck.


Yes they do, we have a member that drives a Tacoma 4 door, as long as it has the required seats and doors it will pass.


----------



## Choochie

limepro said:


> Yes they do, we have a member that drives a Tacoma 4 door, as long as it has the required seats and doors it will pass.


Oh I must catch up - I didn't see it in the approved vehicle list - I wonder if I can get approval for my rickshaw. They use those all over Hawaii, called Pedi-Cabs.


----------



## Choochie

If I was dressed up for a night out and I had to climb into a truck, regardless of the cost of it and I would cancel and re-request. Yes we have a Dodge Ram but I don't go out on the town in it. 
For just a ride from point A to B I wouldn't have a problem


----------



## Fauxknight

Choochie said:


> Besides the fact that Uber would never approve of a truck.


My Silverado is approved with Uber as well, just need to meet all the requirements. I've heard of a couple of HD trucks being used, sounds insane to me.

That being said, I don't drive my truck for Uber, it's the Prius all day every day...except for a few hours on 7/3 and 7/4 where I was celebrating the holiday.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Choochie said:


> Oh I must catch up - I didn't see it in the approved vehicle list - I wonder if I can get approval for my rickshaw. They use those all over Hawaii, called Pedi-Cabs.


Some cities are more picky than others.


----------



## Choochie

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Some cities are more picky than others.


I guess and that must have changed recently? Like last few months? Or is it just for southern and mid-west arenas?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Choochie said:


> I guess and that must have changed recently? Like last few months? Or is it just for southern and mid-west arenas?


I don't know. There's a white town car here that's an UberBlack car. When I signed up for uber black, I was told specifically that I needed to have a black car with black leather interior. I guess he started when uber was newly launched here and he's grandfathered in. Who knows. Maybe after the rate cuts, they'll take any suckers they can find.


----------



## Choochie

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I don't know. There's a white town car here that's an UberBlack car. When I signed up for uber black, I was told specifically that I needed to have a black car with black leather interior. I guess he started when uber was newly launched here and he's grandfathered in. Who knows. Maybe after the rate cuts, they'll take any suckers they can find.


Yeah, I'm going to register my pedi-cab, get exercise while getting paid.
It seems they will take anything with a heartbeat.
Btw, is that a caricature of you?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Choochie said:


> Yeah, I'm going to register my pedi-cab, get exercise while getting paid.
> Btw, is that a caricature of you?


 As long as it's a 4-door pedicab, you should be good 

Yes, it is.


----------



## Choochie

JaxBeachDriver said:


> As long as it's a 4-door pedicab, you should be good
> 
> Yes, it is.


Oh wait on another thread a woman is driving a solara, which is a 2 door.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Choochie said:


> Oh wait on another thread a woman is driving a solara, which is a 2 door.


Not sure how that's possible!


----------



## Choochie

https://uberpeople.net/threads/some-drivers-are-really-not-bright.32035/
Here it is in living color!


----------

